# Chincoteague Pronunciation



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe it is shing ka tieg


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

or shing ko teag


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Shahng-koh-tee-gheh, if you want to put zhe French tweeste on eet!


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome, thanks guys! =]


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

shee-ga-tieg...I believe that's right...I'm glad this showed up, I've always wondered about that!


----------



## WalkerLady (Jul 22, 2010)

I grew up in that general area and everyone I knew said shin-ka-teeg. Not saying that's necessarily strictly correct, just the way the locals said it, and how I still say it.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

wait i just remembered 
shing-gah-tieg


----------

